# LAN not working but Wireless is!! Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have searched everywhere. I tried a few things said in this forum and others but I am a newbie novice. I got my girlfriend's laptop connected to my wireless router with no problem. But no matter what I do her laptop will not connect to the LAN line. It just says "acquiring network address" over and over. I would tell you what I have tried already but I fear I would say it wrong. So if anyone can help, please! She is giving me another day to figure this out. The LAN was working last week before i fixed the wireless connection. 

How can I get her LAN connected? What info do I need to provide?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post back the results from

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?

and


ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does your router have a sufficiently large Dhcp server address range?

Have you tried a known working cable and router LAN port?

Have you tried unplugging the router and shutting down all computers? Then plug in router, followed by booting the computers.


----------



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

Current Connections: I have a USB cable connected to my laptop directly from my cable box router. I am using a wireless connection via my neighbor to write you.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-4105e587b6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-48-08-1D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.41.125
24.93.41.126
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 13, 2008 4:52:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 13, 2008 5:52:54 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-59-EA-6F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.64.75
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh btw. My own linksys router and my own desktop connect to this same cable box router with no problems. My girlfriend has no issues connecting wirelessly obviously. But she cannot get a LAN connection.


----------



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

My LAN connection has a ! 


Heres my connection info from belarc advisor. I couldn't figure out how to copy and past from the windows device manager box. 

HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP


1394 Net Adapter 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
APIPA Address: 169.254.64.75 / 16 
Physical Address: 00:16:36:59:EA:6F 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.0.12 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.0.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.0.1 
Physical Address: 00:13:02:48:08:1D 

Networking Dns Servers: 24.93.41.125
24.93.41.126


----------



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry for all the replies. This link http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/sky-router/7318-router-ethernet-connectivity-issues-please-help.html pretty much sums up my attempts . In the end the guy reinstalled windows. My girlfriend won't let me do that and this is gotta be like hour 10 on this issue......I just want to reinstall.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> My LAN connection has a !


you need the driver for the lan
as you are connected to the network via wireless 
then all you need to do 
is goto the PC manufacturers website and find the LAN driver for your PC
NO NEED TO re-install all the OS
should be a very qiock and simple update


----------



## channel121 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok so I gave the wireless router setup another shot this morning. I got a message on the netgear setup page that my IP was static. So, I unplugged the power on the cable modem and wireless router. I waited a few minutes then plugged back in the cable modem, waited another minute, then plugged back in the router. I then setup the router as netgear instrusted on IE and all of a sudden both worked-LAN and wireless! My girlfriend took her laptop home, did what I described and neither work now. So I'm gonna go over there later today and do what worked at my own house. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If it does not work at her house then I'm pretty sure her cable modem is shot. We have the same provider.


----------

